# Australian PR vs Canadian PR ???



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,

Both Canada and Australia have a very good job opportunities for IT people. Cost of Canada PR is quite less than Australian PR. May I know for the people who have just started thinking about migration, which country will suite them. I'm not asking in terms of climate as I can bear extreme cold of Canada since I have spent at various locations like Delhi, Saudi Arabia and Singapore, climate wise no problem for me. I would like to know in terms of earning $$$, savings wise, job opportunities wise. I have about 8 years of exp in software development Java J2EE frameworks and working as a Technical Lead.
Current Canadian currency rate is more than Australian $$$.

Thanks


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

vinod827 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both Canada and Australia have a very good job opportunities for IT people. Cost of Canada PR is quite less than Australian PR. May I know for the people who have just started thinking about migration, which country will suite them. I'm not asking in terms of climate as I can bear extreme cold of Canada since I have spent at various locations like Delhi, Saudi Arabia and Singapore, climate wise no problem for me. I would like to know in terms of earning $$$, savings wise, job opportunities wise. I have about 8 years of exp in software development Java J2EE frameworks and working as a Technical Lead.
> Current Canadian currency rate is more than Australian $$$.
> ...


From what I have noticed, people use Canada as a quicker pathway to immigrate to the US. I don't really know the reason for this, but Canada isn't really the first choice for most people. So if you eventually wish to settle down in the US, go for Canada PR (although I do not know how this works). Otherwise, stick to Australia.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> From what I have noticed, people use Canada as a quicker pathway to immigrate to the US. I don't really know the reason for this, but Canada isn't really the first choice for most people. So if you eventually wish to settle down in the US, go for Canada PR (although I do not know how this works). Otherwise, stick to Australia.


Canadians cannot live in the US without a work visa or permanent residence there.

Exchange rates should not be a reason for moving to a country as they can fluctuate wildly. For awhile, the Australian dollar was worth more than the US dollar. Both the Australian and Canadian dollars are volatile because of their economies' reliance on resources.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

vinod827 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both Canada and Australia have a very good job opportunities for IT people... I'm not asking in terms of climate as I can bear extreme cold of Canada since I have spent at various locations like Delhi, Saudi Arabia and Singapore, climate wise no problem for me.
> Thanks


Perhaps you should be asking! Singapore never gets under 20C minimum, Saudi (Riyadh as an example) about 8C average overnight minimum in winter, and Delhi about the same, never much under 0C even on the colder nights, which is about the same as the worst in southern Australian capitals. 

In Canada, somewhere like Vancouver might noticeably less, maybe -1C as an average overnight low winter temp (average means many days are colder of course), and cooler the rest of the year (23C average midsummer maximum temperature), but everywhere from Edmonton all the way to Montreal can get down to -30C, even -40C, with the *average *overnight winter temperatures at maybe -15C, many nights much colder!!! 

Canada is much colder than Australia, or anywhere you have mentioned.


----------



## hydraveron (Jan 25, 2016)

A Canadian PR and subsequently a job there would expose you to the North American economy. Canada for the most part works to support the US economy and the US Technology sector is booming. So, there may be Canadian companies developing software to assist US based companies. Technology talent specially software development is in high demand in the US and also in Canada. So for your case, it's a better bet to target a Canadian PR. If your path crosses a job that takes you to the US, you'd be in a good stead. 

Australia is an Asia Pacific play mostly with Commodities export being their strength. Software development may not be it's stronghold. I may be wrong and my views might change once I live there. More comments from Tech professionals in Australia would be helpful. 

But if I had good software skills, I would start off with a Canadian PR. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> From what I have noticed, people use Canada as a quicker pathway to immigrate to the US. I don't really know the reason for this, but Canada isn't really the first choice for most people. So if you eventually wish to settle down in the US, go for Canada PR (although I do not know how this works). Otherwise, stick to Australia.



If you do not mind asking...
just curious for : 11/08/2015 - Returned to India  ??


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

baluchahal said:


> If you do not mind asking...
> just curious for : 11/08/2015 - Returned to India  ??


I do not mind at all. Please take a look at this thread I started, immediately after I returned to India. You'll get to know. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-returned-home-country-sharing-some-tips.html


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> I do not mind at all. Please take a look at this thread I started, immediately after I returned to India. You'll get to know.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-returned-home-country-sharing-some-tips.html


Thank you Funkyzoom brother for sharing your experiences over there. It can happen anywhere, be in Canada or Australia, I can understand that.

As a layman, just one genuine question I have for you. There is so much of hype for AU or let it be Canada PR too, people are rushing for PR. Just wanted to understand that usually all these PR crowds are going to find a new job over there like a fresh start (leaving their Indian job and migrating to AU or Canada)? or they are going on deputation through some Indian IT companies using their PR? Which one is better? To go there on deputation using PR or go there as unemployed, take accommodation and find a better job using PR? Based on your experience or people in your surroundings at that time in Australia, can you please tell me usually migrated people comes in which scenario? I hope you are getting my point.

Thanks


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

vinod827 said:


> Thank you Funkyzoom brother for sharing your experiences over there. It can happen anywhere, be in Canada or Australia, I can understand that.
> 
> As a layman, just one genuine question I have for you. There is so much of hype for AU or let it be Canada PR too, people are rushing for PR. Just wanted to understand that usually all these PR crowds are going to find a new job over there like a fresh start (leaving their Indian job and migrating to AU or Canada)? or they are going on deputation through some Indian IT companies using their PR? Which one is better? To go there on deputation using PR or go there as unemployed, take accommodation and find a better job using PR? Based on your experience or people in your surroundings at that time in Australia, can you please tell me usually migrated people comes in which scenario? I hope you are getting my point.
> 
> Thanks


Firstly, people who have a PR just go there, they don't wait around in India for a deputation to the country of their choice, which ' may or may not' happen. But if you can get an employer sponsored work visa to either Australia or Canada, that's the best option because you can eventually apply for a PR, and since you will be already integrated into the local workforce, you won't have to go through immense struggles (like those who arrive directly on a PR).


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> I do not mind at all. Please take a look at this thread I started, immediately after I returned to India. You'll get to know.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-returned-home-country-sharing-some-tips.html


Checked the post by you..!!
I hope you are fit and fine now ..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

baluchahal said:


> Checked the post by you..!!
> I hope you are fit and fine now ..


Thank you! I'm physically fit, but my experience in Australia probably did irreversible damage to my thinking abilities and skills. I'm trying to look for an alternative, less stressful career.


----------



## freeparking (May 25, 2016)

I believe in most cases, the pay in both countries are comparable.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

freeparking said:


> I believe in most cases, the pay in both countries are comparable.


But living style better where in terms of 

Weather
safety 
security
comfort



Regards,


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

vinod827 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both Canada and Australia have a very good job opportunities for IT people. Cost of Canada PR is quite less than Australian PR. May I know for the people who have just started thinking about migration, which country will suite them. I'm not asking in terms of climate as I can bear extreme cold of Canada since I have spent at various locations like Delhi, Saudi Arabia and Singapore, climate wise no problem for me. I would like to know in terms of earning $$$, savings wise, job opportunities wise. I have about 8 years of exp in software development Java J2EE frameworks and working as a Technical Lead.
> Current Canadian currency rate is more than Australian $$$.
> ...


Even Toronto, which is the like the southernmost point in Canada has the temperatures way colder than Srinagar etc

Average Temperatures in Toronto, Ontario, Canada Temperature

January is the coolest month (slightly cold) with a mean temperature of -4.6 degrees Celsius (23.72 degrees Fahrenheit).

Average Temperatures in Srinagar, Jammu And Kashmir, India Temperature

January is the coolest month (very cool) having a mean temperature of 2.5 degrees Celsius (36.5 degrees Fahrenheit).

Delhi etc is way hotter than any of these.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

vinod827 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Both Canada and Australia have a very good job opportunities for IT people. Cost of Canada PR is quite less than Australian PR. May I know for the people who have just started thinking about migration, which country will suite them. I'm not asking in terms of climate as I can bear extreme cold of Canada since I have spent at various locations like Delhi, Saudi Arabia and Singapore, climate wise no problem for me. I would like to know in terms of earning $$$, savings wise, job opportunities wise. I have about 8 years of exp in software development Java J2EE frameworks and working as a Technical Lead.
> Current Canadian currency rate is more than Australian $$$.
> ...


From what i have gathered, If you are looking for great savings, AU may not be the option. If you are looking for better lifestyle and good education for kids, Then it is good. But i guess in your case, Canada will be a better choice. Why not Singapore? definitely you can save better than other countries we discussed so far.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> From what i have gathered, If you are looking for great savings, AU may not be the option. If you are looking for better lifestyle and good education for kids, Then it is good. But i guess in your case, Canada will be a better choice. Why not Singapore? definitely you can save better than other countries we discussed so far.


I would rather lane: to Kuwait, apply for Citizenship and buy a oil well. Sad that i was never been into High Paying Salary / Position / MNCs back in my country 

1 KWD = 3.32 USD


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

happyfeet said:


> I would rather lane: to Kuwait, apply for Citizenship and buy a oil well. Sad that i was never been into High Paying Salary / Position / MNCs back in my country
> 
> 1 KWD = 3.32 USD


Do you realise that currency conversion rate does not mean anything?

1 Indian Rupee equals 1.54 Japanese Yen

1 Chinese Yuan equals 175.93 South Korean Won

1 Chinese Yuan equals 15.82 Japanese Yen

1 Chinese Yuan equals 4.90 New Taiwan Dollar


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> Do you realise that currency conversion rate does not mean anything?
> 
> 1 Indian Rupee equals 1.54 Japanese Yen
> 
> ...


Thought i made a sarcastic comment on OP's post where he compared about current CAD and AUD rate but your post left me :confused2:

Sorry, i didnt understand what you are trying to say?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

happyfeet said:


> Thought i made a sarcastic comment on OP's post where he compared about current CAD and AUD rate but your post left me :confused2:
> 
> Sorry, i didnt understand what you are trying to say?


Well I was trying to help you. But it seems that someone else needed the help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> Well I was trying to help you. But it seems that someone else needed the help.



Phew!!! relieved


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

Guys,

it always double minded if things comapre like that.... whatever country you choose or get option just go there and put your positive energy. No country better or worse, everywhere you have to put your struggle ...


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

samage said:


> Guys,
> 
> it always double minded if things comapre like that.... whatever country you choose or get option just go there and put your positive energy. No country better or worse, everywhere you have to put your struggle ...


You are correct buddy


----------



## Namjk (Jun 26, 2016)

Is anybody aware about Singapore Immigration. Like is there any scope??
one thing is for sure that AU / CAN have more job options than singapore...


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

Namjk said:


> Is anybody aware about Singapore Immigration. Like is there any scope??
> one thing is for sure that AU / CAN have more job options than singapore...


Singapore job market is more structured and easier to approach. The downside is you have to go in a job seeker visa to find the job and apply for EP. Now a days lots of restrictions on recruiting foreigners. If you want to earn for just 5 years with no long time stay intention, then Singapore may be the right choice. I know people working in EP more than 10 years already.

If you are after PR, this is not the right time to move Singapore.


----------

